# Home made holga conversion to polaroid! Here's my result!



## fazz33 (Dec 21, 2011)

So, 

I'm converting holga's to shoot polaroids.

Here's my favorite photo from one of them. 

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw4ek4k0401qfs9bqo1_500.jpg


What are your thoughts? Interesting result? Is the square format ok?


----------

